# Northcentral's little Amy



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is Amy who was pulled from a shelter in Florida. She has a broken front leg, is blind in one eye and is supposedly 3 years old (although the volunteers transporting her think she's older). She is on her way to Wisconsin where Northcentral Maltese Rescue will have her fixed up, cleaned up and placed in her fur-ever home!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor , poor girl. So thankful she is on her way to a better life.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh the poor girl!! She is in very good hands now!! Thank you NCMR!! Bless her little soul, she so deserves this second chance!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor baby. Thank goodness she is safe now and can heal from her wounds. Thank you to all involved in her rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That poor little girl. :smcry: So thankful to NMR.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We really need to help support NCMR so that they can help more of these little fluffs with tragic stories.

Maggie -- thanks for letting us know about AMY. I had seen this in FB and was just about to cross post when I saw that you had started this thread.

I'm so happy that NCMR has her in their good and capable hands. Sending prayers for a great new forever life for Amy. Get well soon little one (both physically and mentally).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD. she is precious... She's so lucky to be saved and on her way to a home that will be heaven on earth!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see the "after" photos!
Sweet baby, may God hold you tightly in his hands!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

can't wait to see her blossom after having some TLC... :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sadly, this little girl was in such bad shape there was nothing that could be done except show her love. She is now running free at the Bridge.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sadly, this little girl was in such bad shape there was nothing that could be done except show her love. She is now running free at the Bridge.


:crying::smcry: Oh no, Maggie. And she was so young. At least she's free from all that pain and the life she was dealt. :wub:


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh how heartbreaking! I thank all those involved with her rescue and transport. I'm sure her last days were full of love and compassion. Run free Amy!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:smcry: so she had more problems than paws and eye. She is with my Roma now, another Angel showed up on the sky


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this on FB, it's so sad, it's not fair such a little tiny baby and that person had no room in their heart...
Strangers had lots of love for her and sent her to the bridge wrapped in love...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, thankfully this little beauty knew what love is all about. Rest in peace, Amy. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------

